# BMW 2002 Engine. Help me decide!!!



## 75alpina2002 (Jul 8, 2008)

Would it be a good idea to put in a Schrick 292 or 302 degree camshaft from IE and Ireland Engineering M10 pistons for my 1975 bmw 2002. Will I have any problems after I am done? Also which should I go with a 292 or 302? I heard that for 302 cam it is recomended that I should have side draft carbs but I have a stock carb. Will that be a problem. Please help me?

Also what else should I do to gain some extra power.

I got this from the Ireland Engineering website. some info about the pistons

_We had these M10 pistons manufactured as close to duplicates of the factory Mahle pistons as possible. Bore size is 90mm (1mm oversize), wrist pins and premium Deves rings are included.

They're available for all M10 cylinder heads - 121, E12, E21, 1.8i, etc.

Initially we'll be stocking 9.5 to 1 compression pistons (a good choice for street performance engines with premium fuel); other compression ratios - from 8 to 1 through 10.5 to 1 - will be available with about a two week lead time.

Features:

Piston weight is very-close (within a few grams) of the factory piston. 
Standard BMW ring and wrist pin configuration. 
Skirts are coated for reduced friction and wear. 
Valve reliefs have been cut into the tops so higher lift cams can be used with no piston-to-valve clearance issues. 
These pistons can also be machined to fit the 3 liter and 3.2 liter M30 6 cylinder engines as well. _


----------



## maxkpp (Feb 27, 2008)

I would pull out the M10 and plunk in the M3S14 engine.


----------

